# This year's 1cp creations (Pumpkin Pictures)



## RalphRussell (Nov 1, 2005)

Pumpkins are a passion of mine at this time of year. It's spread to my family too. My 13 year old did "Stewie". Candles are the best way to light up a pumpkin. They flicker in the breeze.




Alas, it's all in the garbage now....


----------



## 270winchester (Nov 1, 2005)

...And their spirits live on, very nice :rock:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow!! Those are gorgeous!


----------



## evan9162 (Nov 2, 2005)

Heres one of ours (using one of the generic patterns in those pumpkin carving kits)






Lit up by a Red Luxeon


----------



## Trashman (Nov 2, 2005)

Man, oh man, you guys are so creative! I can't figure out how you guys did those. For instance, the dog, is all that open space actually cut out? And the Stewie (which is absolutely awesome!), how was that done? Do you hollow out the inside face really thin and then remove the orange top layer of skin? 

Well, here are the two I did this year. They're old school. Not so detailed as yours are, but maybe a little scarier.


----------



## Kris (Nov 2, 2005)

Great pics, nice work everyone.


----------



## RalphRussell (Nov 2, 2005)

Mine were done using patterns too. But the patterns were more complex than the Pumpkin Masters kit patterns that are available all over. Lots of cool, complex (and free) patterns can be found by searching the web. The dog was hard because large sections are cut out leaving extremely fragile pieces. One wrong move with the little saw and its ruined. Stewie was done with a pattern too. The bright parts are cut out. The shaded part is done by scraping off the top layer of pumpkin skin. I used Exacto wood carving tools for that. I have not tried it but the latest technique is to use a Dremmel.


----------



## Trashman (Nov 3, 2005)

So, basically, the whole dog's face is just empty space that's been cut out? Wow! You must have been an expert when playing "Operation" (the wacky doctor's game). I can't believe that those fine lines are just hanging there, that's truely incredible.


----------

